# Koi plötzlich Nachtaktiv?



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo

ich melde mich wieder mal, nach längerer Zeit, mit einem Problem.
Mein Teich wird jetzt endlich klarer und der PH-Wert liegt bei 7,5-8. Meine Koi geben mir solangsam Rätsel auf.
Tagsüber sind sie nicht zu seh´n. Selbst Futter kann sie nicht hoch locken. Abends gegen 19.30-20.00 Uhr kommen sie dann und fressen das Futter.
Meine Frage nun woran kann es liegen das sie so scheu sind?
Der letzte Umbau am Teich war im Sommer letzten Jahres. Hat jemand von euch auch schon mal so etwas erlebt?
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2006)

hi Jürgen!

kann es sein dass Du vielleicht ungebetenen Besuch am Teich hattest?
Irgendwas oder -jemand der die Fische verschreckt haben könnte?

auf solche Störungen reagieren die Fische längere Zeit ziemlich verstört

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Doggie

einen ungewollten Gast denke ich nicht. Es hat sich auch sonst nicht viel geändert. Die Kinder meiner Schwester sind auch nicht mehr am Teich wie Früher.
Mal sehn vieleicht brauche ich auch nur noch etwas Geduld. 
Schade ist nur das ich nicht feststellen kann ob noch alle da sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2006)

hallo jürgen,

mit ungebetenem gast meint doogie z.b. __ REIHER etc.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2006)

exakt...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jürgen, 

wie groß und wie alt sind die Fische? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo

das mit dem __ Reiher habe ich schon verstanden. Aber das kann ich ausschließen, denn wenn da einer währe hätten wir das gemerkt.

@Rainer
die Fische sind zwischen 1 und 6 Jahre. Sie sind etwa 15-45 cm groß.

wenn ich einen Teilwasserwechsel vornehmen will sollte ich Leitungswasser oder Regenwasser nehmen?

Danke schon mal an Euch für euren Einsatz


Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jürgen, 

auch deine Wassertemperatur müßte im Laichbereich liegen. 

Es kann durchaus der Fall sein, dass du nachts ein reges Treiben im Teich hast. Mußt mal Nachts aufstehen und nachsehen. Wenn das so ist, dann sind die am Tag einfach erschöpft. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Rainer

Abends und Nachts ist einiges los.
Es wird geprungen usw.
Du meinst es geht ihnen wie uns danach erst mal ausruhen 8) 
zum Wasserwechsel ne Frage lieber Regen-o. Leitungswasser nehmen?

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2006)

Jürgen Gernert schrieb:
			
		

> zum Wasserwechsel ne Frage lieber Regen-o. Leitungswasser nehmen?





Ich kenne dein Regenwasser nicht. 
Mit Leitungswasser bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite. 

Also Fische springen nicht. Nicht mal in der Laichphase.   

Schätze mal eher, dass die ein paar Plagegeister aufsitzen haben.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2006)

@ rainthanner

Fische springen nicht? Meine schon, vor allem nachts und bei Regen. Ich hab auch schon mehrfach gelesen, daß die Netze auch dafür da sind, die Koi am Heraushüpfen zu hindern. Oder ist das ein Märchen?

Grüße


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2006)

das kann man definitiv unter MÄRCHEN abtun!!

Kein Fisch der was auf sich hält verlässt freiwillig sein angestammtes Element! Solange das Wasse ok ist und sich keine __ Parasiten auf den Schuppen tummeln hat dafür auch überhaupt keinen Grund!

Deshalb: sofort Wasserwerte messen und die Oberfläche der Fische genau inspizieren (Abstrich machen lassen wäre das beste, vieles erkennt man mit freiem Auge nicht) 

miss die Werte aber dann, wenn die Fische springen, eventuell verändern sich die Wasserwerte bei Dir übern den Tagesablauf hinweg, das erklärt warum sie gerade nachts springen

lg
Doogie


----------

